# MN DEER TAG. Is there a limit on how many shells in mag ?



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Thinking about buying a non-restident MN DEER TAG...Might shoot my AR 308 CAL. GUN.. Question is there a limit on how many shells I can have in my gun ? NOT THE JOHN DEERE GUN. HA HA HA. thanks. Marty


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

How many do you think you will need? Plan on just flinging lead at them?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

not in Minnesota.

You can use a 100 round c-mag if you feel so compelled to.

Or just go belt fed.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is cool. I looked and looked on their site and was going to post a link when I found it but I could not see a limitation.

As to the number of rounds a person needs usually one or two, but if the rifle holds 20 then why not have them?

Chuck Norris is the only person who can simultaneously hold and fire FIVE Uzis: One in each hand, one in each foot -- and the 5th one he roundhouse-kicks into the air, so that it sprays bullets.


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for info. the MN dnr hand book has no info listed, i check every page. seems they dont want people to know the law ? marty


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

2005, spoke with a mn conservation officer. There USED to be a restriction, but they did away with it.

Typical for most locations. That which is not restricted is allowed.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

People said:


> As to the number of rounds a person needs usually one or two, but if the rifle holds 20 then why not have them?


Cause a 20 rnd mag tends to get hung up on the brush............................... oke:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

should be 1 round in the gun. keep people from shooting like fools.


----------

